# Fiji Islands in the south pacific



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

Suva, Fiji's capital and largest city. Population: 85,000













































...and other beautiful parts.


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

'ya mon


----------



## sirhc8 (Feb 11, 2005)

Stunningly beautiful country, unfortunately with a very low standard of living.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

nice pictures. i always wanted to see what fiji really looked like.


----------



## CHRIS 007 (Jul 30, 2007)

VERY NICE PICTURES!


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

wow, amazing beaches and the city of suva looks really cool, i wasn´t expecting so many low and middle rise buildings in fiji.


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 27, 2007)

Wonderful!


----------



## murab (Sep 13, 2007)

*bula fiji, loves fom Turkey...*

I loved Fiji alot... It is the most different place i have even been. All the islands are very beautiful. But to be honest i did not like suva (the biggest city) and nadi (i am not sure about the name but it is the second biggest city and where the airport is)... Because these cities were not safe, there were many prostitutes around. But the islands were awsome... they were unbelievable... thousands of colorful fishes swimming with you!!! 

BULA FIJI... the most amazing place i have ever been!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

murab said:


> I loved Fiji alot... It is the most different place i have even been. All the islands are very beautiful. But to be honest i did not like suva (the biggest city) and nadi (i am not sure about the name but it is the second biggest city and where the airport is)... Because these cities were not safe, there were many prostitutes around. But the islands were awsome... they were unbelievable... thousands of colorful fishes swimming with you!!!
> 
> BULA FIJI... the most amazing place i have ever been!


Did the prostitutes attack you or something


----------



## Kraftmeister (Dec 14, 2006)

Fiji is really beautiful, please post more pics :banana:

I was there 2 years ago and the beaches were simply amazing!!


----------



## JavierUlla (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow, what a beautiful country, what a beautiful place...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos/views from Fiji island and its capital Suva; its time to update this thread, what do you think?









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tanweecheng/4777951830/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tanweecheng/4777952366/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tanweecheng/4777318241/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tanweecheng/4777316655/


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

I can´t see the first one´s.. good update christos!


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

It's more developed than I thought


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More photo-updates:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4736742987/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4736744617/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4737375558/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4737366322/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4737365746/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4737364140/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lesliel/4758615983/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4736740001/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4736727153/

Suva is really a very nice town for sure...


----------



## Tiger Beer (Oct 4, 2005)

Wonderful! Hope to see more! FIJI is so under-represented on the forums.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Oceania is not your space in SSC

thanks Christo! by to share this pics!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some new photo updates:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ccci_unhabitat/5410009381/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ccci_unhabitat/5410009641/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/askop/5365120249/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lwn/5310102279/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lwn/5310103585/in/photostream/


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Wonderful, Suva looks so confortable.


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

I would love to visit fiji once!


----------



## Tiger Beer (Oct 4, 2005)

Somewhat resembles Honolulu....somewhat.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

cool city.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Plz more pics


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, more pics please...


----------

